# Sail panel install on 1968 GTO.



## mcmsmsc (Aug 8, 2020)

Looking for pointers for sail panel install on my 68 GTO. redoing the interior and the sail panels seem to be giving me a harder time. Any videos out there?

Thanks
Mike.


----------

